# Tube TV



## Hagakure (22 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'utilise le logiciel Tube TV pour télécharger des vidéos et les mettre sur mon iPod Classic. Mais depuis quelques temps, ça marche plus...  J'ai un message d'échec !
Une solution ou un autre logiciel gratuit à me conseiller ? Merci d'avance...

Macamicalement

Pas de réponse !:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Hagakure a dit:


> J'ai un message d'échec !



C'est à dire? Comment tu veux qu'on réponde si tu n'explique rien.
A quel moment a lieu le problème?
Quand tu lances l'application? Quand TubeTV télécharge la vidéo? Quand il la convertit? Au moment du transfert? Quel est le message?
Tu ne nous donne absolument aucune information, après il ne faut pas jouer les surpris si personne n'a répondu à ton message. On n'est pas devins.


----------



## Hagakure (25 Juillet 2009)

OK, OK..:rose:
J'ouvre le logiciel, je clique sur "glisser URL depuis Safari" : no problemo !
Je clique sur "Télécharger la vidéo", la fenêtre des téléchargements s'ouvre et le téléchargement dure 2 secondes puis s'arrête en me disant "Téléchargement terminé" (alors que rien n'a eu lieu, à part la création d'un fichier en .flv de zéro ko sur mon HD) suivi de "erreur" dans la ligne de la conversion !!!

Voili, voilà... Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de faire des tests et même après réinstallation de TubeTv le téléchargement ne se fait pas.
Mais j'ai une solution de secours. Dans l'onglet "fenêtre" de Safari tu cliques sur "Activité". Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir et tu double-cliques sur la ligne correspondant à la vidéo. Pour la trouver, c'est simple, il suffit de regarder la taille du fichier: s'il fait plusieurs Mo, c'est la vidéo.
Et une fois ta vidéo téléchargée, tu la convertis avec TubeTV.


----------



## Hagakure (27 Juillet 2009)

Yes !!! ça marche ! 
Merci beaucoup !



pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de faire des tests et même après réinstallation de TubeTv le téléchargement ne se fait pas.



C'est donc le logiciel qui a un problème ???


----------



## Hagakure (29 Juillet 2009)

Grrrr.... J'ai parlé trop vite !
Les vidéos se chargent et Tube TV convertit mais le son et l'image ne sont pas du tout synchro !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

T'es sûr pour les décalage entre le son et l'image?
Chez moi, c'est synchro.

Est ce que la vidéo source est synchro, elle?


----------



## Hagakure (31 Juillet 2009)

La vidéo source est bonne...
La vidéo téléchargée avec Safari (format Real Player) est bonne...
La vidéo convertie n'est pas synchro : au début oui, mais au fur et à mesure de la lecture, l'image et le son se décalent...


----------



## Hagakure (2 Août 2009)

Apparemment en mettant à jour Persian, ça remarche...:mouais:


----------



## TEJY (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, ayant le même problème que HAGAKURE, je suis venu chercher une réponse sur ce forum.
La solution d'aller chercher la video dans FENETRE/ACTIVE, est un bon palliatif, mais y a t' il une solution pour arranger le bon fonctionnement de TUBETV  ?
ce logiciel était bien pratique lorsqu'il marchait...

Merci pour les réponses

TEJY


----------



## Macuserman (25 Février 2010)

Hello, même souci&#8230; !
J'ai Perian d'installé, enfin, normalement, et rien ne veut marcher&#8230; 
Mêmes symptômes que mes confrères. Mais j'ai un doute sur l'installation de Perian en revanche. 
Comment être sûr qu'il est bien installé ?

Sinon, je vais essayer la méthode fenêtre&#8230;


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment être sûr qu'il est bien installé ?



Dans préférences système p't'être?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

J'ai ce truc là&#8230;
Mais par exemple QuickTime ne veut pas me lire des liens YouTube, avec Perian d'installé&#8230;


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Des vidéos en .flv téléchargées sur ton disque tu veux dire? ou en .m4a?

Normalement, Perian a ces codex là.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Les deux&#8230; C'est pour ça que je ne suis pas certain que Perian soit installé&#8230;


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Bein au pire, ça passe pas avec VLC?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Février 2010)

Bah Quicktime 7 et X je les ais pas pour rien, surtout que QT7 je l'ai acheté en version pro&#8230;


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Bein tu les as .. pour le reste.  

Non sérieux, j'ai testé sur .flv, un a été lu avec QT7 (pas le X), et l'autre non (lu par VLC).

Après, j'm'y connais pas plus que ça, mais ça doit dépendre de la "qualité" du .flv en question peut-être?


----------

